

The Economics On Yahoo's Big Flickr Storage Deal Are 'Insane' - mcenedella
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-economics-on-yahoos-big-flickr-storage-2013-9

======
lkbm
To my knowledge, Facebook has never set a limit on your photos, presumably for
essentially the same reason: there's a network effect benefit from me posting
my stuff on Facebook, or on Flickr. Me posting my photos will help recruit my
grandmother. Me backing up more of my data on Dropbox will help recruit no
one.

If I'm adding "content", it makes sense to let me add as much as possible, for
free.

